# Intel Prozessor: Drin, was drauf steht?



## mingelburns (21. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei Ebay einen Intel Pentium 4 ersteigert mit 2600 MHz und 400 MHz FSB gekauft (stand zumindest eindeutig so im Auktionstext!).

Nun habe ich den Prozessor bekommen, doch drauf steht:

Intel R C'02
Celeron R
2.60 GHz/128/400
SL6VV MALAY
Q345A639

Das heißt in meinen Augen doch ganz eindeutig, dass es sich dabei um einen Celeron Prozessor handelt und nicht um einen Pentium 4.

Sehe ich das richtig`?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Gruß
mingelburns


----------



## Anton Mazak (22. April 2004)

Geh auf die Intelseite, dort kannst du dir ein TooI herunterladen, das sich "Intel® Processor Frequency ID Utility" nennt:


http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/download.asp?url=/3084/deu/fiddeu27.msi&ProductID=


----------



## videostudiodigital (22. April 2004)

Hallo

Ich würd sagen ja da biste beschissen worden , aber um dies ganz einfach zu testen bau den Prozi ein und wenn dein Rechner hoch fährt dann zeigt er dir auf der Plattform oder im Bios an was es für ein Prozi ist.

Ist es ein Pentium IV dann steht das auch da oder es steht eben ein Celereon da

gruss


----------



## Anton Mazak (23. April 2004)

Aber lass dir deswegen keine grauen Haare wachsen, Celerons werden allgemein ziemlich unterschätzt. Ich selbst habe mal vor einigen Jahren ein Notebook mit einem 400er Celeron (+RAM 256 MB) gehabt und war top zufrieden damit. Die alte Weisheit stimmt immer noch, dass es weniger auf den Prozzi als vielmehr auf den Arbeitsspreicher ankommt.
Ein 2,6 Gigaherz Celeron ist ausreichend für alle Anwendungen, es gibt nichts, was ein P4 mehr könnte.


----------



## Tim C. (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Anton Mazak _
> *Ein 2,6 Gigaherz Celeron ist ausreichend für alle Anwendungen, es gibt nichts, was ein P4 mehr könnte. *


Das das zum einen subjektiv und zum anderen rein technisch gesehen falsch ist, weisst du genausogut wie ich .


----------



## Anton Mazak (23. April 2004)

Nun, welche Anwendung gibt es denn, die auf einem P4 läuft, aber nicht auf einem Celeron mit gleichem Takt? Ich wüsste keine, ehrlich gesagt!


----------



## Tim C. (23. April 2004)

Klar, die gleichen Anwendungen laufen darauf. Die Aussage, _"es gibt nichts was ein P4 mehr könnte"_ ist aber auf Grund von verschiedenen technischen Unterschieden zwischen den zwei Prozessoren Humbug .


----------



## Anton Mazak (23. April 2004)

OK, war etwas unklar formuliert!


----------

